
Foxconn cuts 60,000 factory jobs and replaces them with robots - ZoeZoeBee
http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/25/11772222/foxconn-automation-robots-apple-samsung-smartphones
======
gus_massa
similar post with a lot of discussion: "Foxconn replaces '60,000 factory
workers with robots'" (bbc.com)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11801125](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11801125)
(344 points, 4 days ago, 396 comments)

